# Berlin meets Frankfurt Leute für Touren gesucht



## prinzhessin (3. November 2006)

Tach auch 

bin relativ neu in Frankfurt und suche Leute für mittelschwere Touren
(Frankfurt Umgebung). Ich bin 33 (w), fahre ein Simplon Gravity, habe
Reparatur Kurse belegt   bin körperlich fit  ... aber so richtig quälen mag ich mich auch nicht  , Umgebung und schöne Aussichten sind mir wichtiger. 
Schön wäre es wenn sich auch einige Frauen melden würden.  

Sonntag und Montag wären gute Termin für mich.

Bis bald
Stephanie


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Warum schreibst du, das du Reparaturkurse belegt hast, weil du ne Frau bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. November 2006)

prinzhessin schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> bin relativ neu in Frankfurt und suche Leute für mittelschwere Touren
> (Frankfurt Umgebung). Ich bin 33 (w), fahre ein Simplon Gravity, habe
> ...



Cool, endlich mal jemand, der mein hübsches Rotwild warten will... Wann ich es dir bringen?
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

hallo, hier in der gegend gibts recht viele leute, an dia man sich dranhängen kann. eine empfehlung meinerseits sind die taunusplauscher, da findest du die nettesten, technisch versiertesten, erfahrensten......einfach die coolsten leute der ganzen welt. wir starten in unregelmässiger regelmässigkeit entweder ab hofheim oder hohemark zu den tollsten touren im rhein main gebiet. wir haben auch ab und an die ein oder andere dame mit dabei, deswegen ist unser besonders vorbildliches benehmen hervorzuheben. wenn du lust hast schau einfach mal im "allgemeinen plausch fred" vorbei. da gibts uns live und in farbe......


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo, hier in der gegend gibts recht viele leute, an dia man sich dranhängen kann. eine empfehlung meinerseits sind die taunusplauscher, da findest du die nettesten, technisch versiertesten, erfahrensten......einfach die coolsten leute der ganzen welt. wir starten in unregelmässiger regelmässigkeit entweder ab hofheim oder hohemark zu den tollsten touren im rhein main gebiet. wir haben auch ab und an die ein oder andere dame mit dabei, deswegen ist unser besonders vorbildliches benehmen hervorzuheben. wenn du lust hast schau einfach mal im "allgemeinen plausch fred" vorbei. da gibts uns live und in farbe......



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Zum Plausch fred sollte aber erwähnt werden das wir nicht nen Dachschaden haben, auch wenns dort manchmal den Eindruck macht. Einfach reinposten, der Rest ergibt sich dann schon .


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

> das wir nicht nen Dachschaden haben



definitiv : doch!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...das wir nicht nen Dachschaden haben, auch wenns dort manchmal den Eindruck macht. ...
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Ned immer, abbä immer öffdär....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2006)

Wenn du aus dem Frankfurter Raum kommst, dann ist die beste EinstiegsmÃ¶glichkeitin den Taunus fÃ¼r dich Oberursel-Hohemark. Von da fahren von FrÃ¼hjahr bis Herbst abends reltaiv regelmÃ¤Ãig immer die Jungs vom AWB (Afterworkbiken, siehe gleichnahmiger Thread hier im Forum) oder die Taunusplauscher (s.o.). Die Touren von Go Crazy starten da auch, jewelis samstags 14 Uhr (im Sommer dann mittwochs 18 Uhr) in mehreren Leistungsgruppen. Da kann man ja nach Lust und Laune mal hier mal da mitfahren. Nachteil an Go Crazy ist, daÃ es im Jahr einen Mitgliedbeitrag von 50 â¬ kostet, der sich allerdings bei der Buchung einer Reise verrechnen lÃ¤Ãt. Die GebÃ¼hr wurde 2004 leider notwendig, weil der Biketreff vÃ¶llig Ã¼berlaufen war und der eigentliche Zweck (Kundentreff, Werbung) nicht mehr erfÃ¼llt werden konnte. Merh dazu findest du hier: http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/biketreff.html


----------



## caroka (4. November 2006)

Hi,

wenn es Montag so ab 14:30 klappen würde bei Dir, melde Dich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Cool, endlich mal jemand, der mein hübsches Rotwild warten will... Wann ich es dir bringen?
> Gruß
> Kulmi



Kulmi, wie wollen wir denn neue Mitfahrer für den Spessart akquirieren, wenn du sie gleich als Mechaniker engagieren willst? [mannmannmann ]

Wir laden die Princessa erst mal zu einer der nächsten Touren ein, verleihen ihr dann das Trikot des besten Jungprofis und feiern den Einstand bei den spassigen Spessartwölfen dann bei unserer geplanten Hüttentour Fernblick-Hahnenkamm-Wanderheim-Naturfreunde-Buchberg. [word]


----------



## Miss Marple (4. November 2006)

Hallo Stephanie, 
schön mal wieder von einer bikenden Frau im Rhein-Main Gebiet zu lesen. Es gibt hier zwar einige, aber sie verstecken sich  . Es wimmelt ja hier auch nur so vor Wölfen, Plauschern, AWB´lern und Eisbären, die alle sehr gefährlich tun (am Montag beginnt der Winterpokal und die potentiellen Gegner sollen eingeschüchtert werden) aber in Wirklichkeit meist sehr nett und handzahm sind   .
Die Homepage von unserem Eisbär Andreas mit sehr vielen Touren und Fotos hast du ja schon entdeckt, bestimmt auch die neue Eisbärenseite von KillerN.  
Wie du aus den vorhergehenden Posts siehst gibt es hier eine Menge "Mitbikemöglichlichkeiten" schau einfach auch mal ins Last Minute Biking, Loti hat einen Nightride am Montag und Erdie01 einen am Donnerstag reingestellt.

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinzhessin (4. November 2006)

huch ... na das läuft ja hier richtig gut ... danke für Eure Nachrichten. ich melde mich, muß leider noch arbeiten


----------



## prinzhessin (4. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Cool, endlich mal jemand, der mein hübsches Rotwild warten will... Wann ich es dir bringen?
> Gruß
> Kulmi




"Wann ich es Dir bringen?" ... soso


----------



## prinzhessin (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo, hier in der gegend gibts recht viele leute, an dia man sich dranhängen kann. eine empfehlung meinerseits sind die taunusplauscher, da findest du die nettesten, technisch versiertesten, erfahrensten......einfach die coolsten leute der ganzen welt. wir starten in unregelmässiger regelmässigkeit entweder ab hofheim oder hohemark zu den tollsten touren im rhein main gebiet. wir haben auch ab und an die ein oder andere dame mit dabei, deswegen ist unser besonders vorbildliches benehmen hervorzuheben. wenn du lust hast schau einfach mal im "allgemeinen plausch fred" vorbei. da gibts uns live und in farbe......



Hallo Maggo,
danke für die Infos ... sehr vorbildlich  
Grüße
prinzhessin


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

Hofheim ist am besten wenn du westlich von Frankfurt wohnhaft bist.


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

falsch:  hofheim ist am besten, EGAL WO DU WOHNST.


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wie wollen wir denn neue Mitfahrer für den Spessart akquirieren, wenn du sie gleich als Mechaniker engagieren willst? [mannmannmann ]
> 
> Wir laden die Princessa erst mal zu einer der nächsten Touren ein, verleihen ihr dann das Trikot des besten Jungprofis und feiern den Einstand bei den spassigen Spessartwölfen dann bei unserer geplanten Hüttentour Fernblick-Hahnenkamm-Wanderheim-Naturfreunde-Buchberg. [word]



ooooch, ich dachte mir, daß ihr das Schrauben so richtig Spass macht... Aber wenn du meinst, dann bieten wir ihr halt erst mal ne unvergessliche Tour mit den allernettesten Bikern in ganzen Rhein Main Gebiet durch die allerschönsten Bikereviere hier im Vorspessart an.... Willst du sie einladen oder soll ich?

@[email protected] habe das "kann" vergessen, sorry. Der Satz lautet korrekt: wann kann ich es dir bringen.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2006)

@Kulmi - dann will ich mal versuchen, die Kastanien für dich aus dem Feuer zu holen.

-------------------------------------------------------

Werte Prinzhessin,

die Hanauer Spessartbiker wären erfreut, Euch zu einer der nächsten Touren begrüssen zu dürfen.

Die liebliche Mittelgebirgstopograhie des vorderen Spessarts bietet unberührte Natur, sanfte Anstiege und flüssige Trails (halt nee, das heisst ja allenthalben flowig), unbeschreibliche Fernblicke und kulturhistorische Stätten aus der Kaiserzeit.

Zahlreiche Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf den vielfältigen Routen laden zum Verweilen ein.

Das Tourenangebot umfasst Ausflüge für alle Leistungsbereiche. Termine und Routenplanung ist dem Thread "Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278 zu entnehmen.
------------------------------------------------

nochmal @Kulmi: Das kostet dich jetzt aber was.


----------



## Lupo (5. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> Die liebliche Mittelgebirgstopograhie des vorderen Spessarts bietet unberührte Natur, sanfte Anstiege und flüssige Trails (halt nee, das heisst ja allenthalben flowig), unbeschreibliche Fernblicke und kulturhistorische Stätten aus der Kaiserzeit....



dann pass aber auf dassde net auf diversen schleimspuren ins schleudern kommst   

@kulmi: ohne  "wenn" hört sich aber konkret krasser an. vllt noch verstärkt durch ein "ischwör alder" was deinem post noch mehr nachdruck verliehen hätte


----------



## prinzhessin (5. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - dann will ich mal versuchen, die Kastanien für dich aus dem Feuer zu holen.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




So oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt   Applaus und ----> und husch in den:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2006)

prinzhessin schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt   Applaus und ----> und husch in den:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278



oh gott, sie ist verloren


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2006)

Hanau, ist das nicht der Vorort von dem lieblichen "Bad" Offenbach  mit kulturhistorischen Erungenschaften aus der Atomzeit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2006)

Stimmt, Hanau ist immer am Puls der Zeit. 

In Bad Offenbach dagegen versucht man wohl immer noch, das Feuer und das Rad zu erfinden.


----------



## KillerN (5. November 2006)

Hallo Pinzhessin,

das du einen Reparatur Kurs belegt hast, ist von Vorteil, den wirst du bei den Spessart Bikern benötigen   

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal ins Forum MTB TEAM - Die Eisbären zu schauen. Leute aus Offenbach & Umgebung sind doch viel näher an Frankfurt dran und unser Tourenspektrum bezieht sich nicht nur den Spessart !!! 

Den Winter über fahren wir regelmäßig Touren am Donnerstag und nach Absprache (meißt Weekend).

Grüße
der Killer ...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2006)

soll ich jetzt hier auch noch ... nö

aber weil der Begriff Eisbären ja auch schon gefallen ist, darum geht's bei den EISBÄREN

Man sieht sich ...


----------



## Miss Marple (5. November 2006)

Hallo Stephanie, das war ne schöne Tour heute . Hatte nicht gedacht dieses Jahr nochmal die Schlucht hochzufahren .

@all, tja Jungs und Mädels die Offenbacher Eisbären sind halt doch nicht so hinterm Mond wie ihr schreibt    
Ihr wollt einen Beweis?http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/310258/ppuser/19360

Gruß Martina


----------



## puls190 (5. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. November 2006)

Liebe Stephanie,
ich habe es versucht  , kann aber einfach die folgende Frage nicht mehr unterdrücken  : Gibt es für den Nickname prinzHESSIN eine veröffentlichbare Erklärung einer tieferen Bedeutung???  Bist Du eigentlich Hessin?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2006)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Stephanie, das war ne schöne Tour heute . Hatte nicht gedacht dieses Jahr nochmal die Schlucht hochzufahren .
> 
> @all, tja Jungs und Mädels die Offenbacher Eisbären sind halt doch nicht so hinterm Mond wie ihr schreibt
> Ihr wollt einen Beweis?http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/310258/ppuser/19360
> ...


   

habt Ihr der Prinzhessin gleich den Weg in den RICHTIGEN THREAD gezeigt oder besser gleich zur Diavolo Eisbärin gemacht


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2006)

prinzhessin schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt   Applaus und ----> und husch in den:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278



SIEG .... Bruder Jörn, ganz dickes Lob. Hätte unsere Touren nicht besser beschreiben können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2006)

Hallo Prinzhessin,

wann dürfen wir dich denn eigentlich erstmalig in unserer Runde begrüssen?

Die lieblichen Spessarttrails warten, die Hütteninfrastruktur haben wir heute extra noch mal für dich überprüft (und für gut befunden) und Kulmi konnte ich überzeugen, die Bikepflege doch erst mal selbst zu übernehmen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2006)

Ihr sucht doch nur jemanden der euer Material Pflegt. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...  Kulmi konnte ich überzeugen, die Bikepflege doch erst mal selbst zu übernehmen.



Jein... bin für jede helfende Hand dankbar. Schau mal ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3173554&postcount=1083


----------

